
Ask HN: How do I start with Elm? - achikin
I want to try Elm, by I have no experience with Haskell-like languages. What is the best way to learn Elm&#x27;s concepts?
======
fiedzia
Wild guess... click the big "get started" button on elm website and read the
documentation it leads to?

